# Intel UHD Graphics 750



## MattP (Nov 24, 2021)

My new motherboard has Intel UHD Graphics 750.

Using FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE there doesn't appear to be support for it and I am just getting a generic VGA display.  I installed xorg and startx fails due to Framebuffer mode.

I have installed drm-kmod and set to "i915kms" but no change.

I do got get any errors or messages relating to i915 during startup. This makes me think the driver is not trying to work with this device?

I did note some linux comment online about forcing the driver to probe this device I'd (0x4c8a) but I don't know if this can be done in FreeBSD or if its a bad idea in general?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2021)

I suspect you might need a newer DRM version for these. You could give graphics/drm-devel-kmod a try but you'll need a recent 13-STABLE for it.


----------



## MattP (Nov 24, 2021)

I have reinstalled using 13.0-STABLE from yesterday. I installed drm-devel-kmod from ports but no change.

dmesg reports this:

```
vgapci0: <VGA-Compatible display>
```

No mention of i915 in /var/log/messages.

Interestingly reinstalling confirmed something I thought yesterday. The ISO installer appears to use a good display driver. I will try it on Live CD mode and see what I can find.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2021)

MattP said:


> No mention of i915 in /var/log/messages.


Did the module load? Check with kldstat(8). 


MattP said:


> Interestingly reinstalling confirmed something I thought yesterday. The ISO installer appears to use a good display driver.


The installation media doesn't have a driver at all. There is a difference between UEFI and CSM boot though, EUFI booting enables the EFI framebuffer graphics.


----------



## MattP (Nov 24, 2021)

I had a look at the Live CD version and it reports the same in dmesg and pciconf.

The difference is it sets the correct resolution for my monitor so it looks a lot better.

i915kms.ko is loaded according to kldstat.

I tinkered with a setting and broke my loader.conf file, in recovering this using Boot Options to unset my mistake I noticed a module_blacklist which had the 3 drm-kmod drivers listed?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2021)

MattP said:


> I noticed a module_blacklist which had the 3 drm-kmod drivers listed?


Those are the old ones from previous FreeBSD versions. FreeBSD 12 for example had a i915kms.ko but that driver was old, the modules from graphics/drm-kmod are meant to replace those. On 13.0 that old i915kms.ko was removed. 


```
module_blacklist="drm drm2 radeonkms i915kms amdgpu"    # Loader module blacklist
```


----------



## MattP (Nov 24, 2021)

No real progress made but I will have a look at the src for drm-devel-kmod.

I could be wrong but I'm thinking the driver isn't recognising my hardware as a match so I need to work out if it should or if the driver just isn't there yet.


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 25, 2021)

This is based on a Linux Mint forums posting; Apparently the integrated GPU, UHD 750, in Intel Rocket Lake CPU's needs at least a 5.11 Linux kernel to work with the i915 driver.

FreeBSD's LinuxKPI for drm-kmod is currently at most at version 5.7 (WIP). drm-devel-kmod is at 5.5.19. I haven't found a FreeBSD source for confirmation, but it looks like the UHD 750 is unsupported on FreeBSD for the time being.

To make sure you could open an issue on Github.


----------



## MattP (Nov 25, 2021)

Thanks for this, I will take a look.

Is it the case that it is produced for Linux first with Intel support then is picked up and ported for BSD?

I did see some reference to Intel 11th Gen types in the src but not Rocket Lake.

I feel committed to trying FreeBSD now so I'll probably just pick up a cheap graphics card off ebay.


----------

